# Omaha, NE!!!!



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

The snow is here, and the trucks dont have enough work, looking for more work. Will sub out and do whatever. Please give me a call at 402-850-9731 if you need any help.

Thanks, Matt Fauglid


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

Still here and willing to help, suppose to have another storm this weekend


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

Did Terry T. get ahold of you today?


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

No he hasn't, does he need help? I hear that we are suppose to be getting quite a bit of snow this weekend...we'll have to wait and see


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

I gave him your number by I don't think we will be able to use you because of age and contract agreements, sorry.


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Well...*

Well thanks anyways, and now that I got to looking at my age on there it is wrong. I am actually 17, not that that really matters. Just let me know if you need anything because I have my truck, and I also have my ATV with a blade on it.

Thanks, Matt


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

I'd be willing to help out after im done with my route, wish i had the extra work for you foggy, I only have 23 customers this year.


----------



## PowerWagon (Aug 31, 2006)

oh yeah, am wide open if any one needs a back up plow. send me a e mail. omaha ne.


----------

